# Through the Reeds



## Bobw235 (Jun 28, 2016)

Took this a few years back and did some work with my software to create this effect.  This is from Plum Island in Massachusetts.


----------



## exwisehe (Jun 28, 2016)

That's beautiful.  But I'd be afraid to ride my bike down that path.  I'd probably wobble and veer off into the weeds and be gone until someone found me.
I try to ride about 40-50 miles per week along one (of several) the greenways close to my home. Fortunately the greenway paths average about 12 ft across and its very rare for me to run off it.  (I did once and hit a bridge taking 21 stitches to repair the back of my hand).  However I'd like to take a walk along the wooden walkway because it seems to beckon me to come there.

But here is a pic of the greenway I use the most.  I love the river, the calmness, the trees, the sky, the train track on one side, and the ducks that swim in the river.  This is where I go when I want to relax, meditate, commune with my Maker, and of course, get exercise.  For almost 78, I think I'm doing ok.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 28, 2016)

exwisehe said:


> That's beautiful.  But I'd be afraid to ride my bike down that path.  I'd probably wobble and veer off into the weeds and be gone until someone found me.
> I try to ride about 40-50 miles per week along one (of several) the greenways close to my home. Fortunately the greenway paths average about 12 ft across and its very rare for me to run off it.  (I did once and hit a bridge taking 21 stitches to repair the back of my hand).  However I'd like to take a walk along the wooden walkway because it seems to beckon me to come there.
> 
> But here is a pic of the greenway I use the most.  I love the river, the calmness, the trees, the sky, the train track on one side, and the ducks that swim in the river.  This is where I go when I want to relax, meditate, commune with my Maker, and of course, get exercise.  For almost 78, I think I'm doing ok.



Lovely area.  Looks like a great place to ride a bike.  In my picture it's strictly for walking.  The boardwalk winds through the reeds for quite a ways.  A nice walk unless the bugs are in season.  The mosquitos and greenhead flies are nasty.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice photo and great special effect Bob!  Exwishe, lovely area for a bike ride or walk, pretty picture! :coolpics:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 28, 2016)

Beautiful photos, Bob and Exwishe. I know what you mean about the river and the calmness it can bring. I feel that way when I am in my garden early in the morning. It kind of put everything in perspective for me.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 28, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Beautiful photos, Bob and Exwishe. I know what you mean about the river and the calmness it can bring. I feel that way when I am in my garden early in the morning. It kind of put everything in perspective for me.


Thanks for the compliment Ruth.  I really enjoy bringing a new (and often better) look to my shots.  The software I'm using has so many possibilities, but it will take time to master it.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 28, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nice photo and great special effect Bob!  Exwishe, lovely area for a bike ride or walk, pretty picture! :coolpics:



Thanks SeaBreeze.  I'm using some software created for the Mac operating system.  Really like learning how to use it.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 28, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2016)

Bob, it reminds me of the illustrations in Winnie The Pooh books. Where is Ratty?


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 28, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Bob, it reminds me of the illustrations in Winnie The Pooh books. Where is Ratty?



Sadly, Ratty didn't stick to the boardwalk and has been lost to the reeds forever.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2016)

Nooooooo. Too Grimm.  Blackberry girl wants a new ending. Weeping inconsolably.....


----------

